# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  J2EE 5.0 Download

## pooyanm

سلام کسی لینک دانلود J2EE 5.0 رو داره.

----------


## sokoot

Java EE 5.0 SDK Preview
فقط دقت کن که ظاهرا مدتی است دوستان ایرانی امکان Download از سایت Sun رو ندارن.

----------


## pooyanm

سلام، این رو می دونم کسی mirror, proxy, یا cd سراغ نداره؟

----------


## sokoot

خوب همینطور که خودت گفتی استفاده از proxy روش خوبی است. اما فکر کنم پیدا کردنش کار خودت باشه. هرچند که کار مشکلی نیست.
اما من برای رفع مشکل شما دوتا راه حل دیگه هم به نظرم میرسه
اولیش که شاید کمی مضهک به نظر بیاد اینه که NetBeans 5.5 Preview رو Download کنی که همراه خودش SJS AS 9.0 رو هم داره.
راه حل دوم هم اینه که GlassFish رو بگیری که توسعه بازمتن Java EE 5.0 است و توسط خود Sun توسعه داده می شه. فقط دقت کن که انو از سایت Sun نگیر و از آدرس زیر برای Downalod استفاده کن: https://glassfish.dev.java.net/
من از این آدرس Java SE 6.0 (Mustang)  رو Downalod کردم و مشکلی نداشتم.

----------


## Monster

پ-ر-و-ک-س-ی
http://62.205.173.163

----------


## pooyanm

از همه دوستان تشکر می کنم

----------


## mjafari

اگر یک نفر که قبلا دانلود کرده بتواند J2SE 5  را به من بدهد ممنون خواهم شد.
راستی به صرفه تر نیست که نرم افزارهای مربوط به جاوا را که اتفاقا ذر بازار پیدا نمی شود را به صورت CD عرضه کنید تا با این اینترنت قطره ای همه مجبور نشوند آنها را دانلود کنند؟
البته این از  خبره ترها انتظار می رود و در ضمن می تواند اقدام خوبی برای ترویج جاوا هم باشد. :تشویق:

----------


## pooyanm

اگر این روند ادامه پیدا کنه مجبوریم که این cd را تهیه کنیم و حتی cd های jbuilder هم همیشه آخرین ورژن ها را ندارند. من خودم حاضرم نمایندگی اصفهان که جاوا کار هم توش پیدا نمی شه را بگیرم!!

----------


## Inprise

اینجور چیزها بسادگی در بازار تهران پیدا میشه ؛ لازم نیست داونلود کنید .

----------


## pooyanm

> اینجور چیزها بسادگی در بازار تهران پیدا میشه ؛ لازم نیست داونلود کنید .


حتی jee5.0??

----------


## mjafari

ممکن است آدرس و مشخصات این بازار را بدهید.
من که هرجا رفته ام جز JBuidler  چیز دیگری نیست باقی نرم افزارها به خصوص JDK بسیار از ورژن آخرشان عقب هستند و اصولا بازار شناختی از ابزارهای متداول توسعة جاوا ندارد.
من باز هم پیشنهاد بالای خود را تکرار می کنم چون خیلی ها در ابتدای کار با جاوا حتی دقیقا نمی دانند که چه می خواهند تا دنبال آن بگردند.

----------


## mjafari

Inprise لطفا مشخصات و آدرس این بازار را به ماها هم بدهید.
البته بنده باز هم بر پیشنهادم تاکید می کنم چون خیلی از اوقات تازه کارها حتی نمی دانند دقیقا چه می خواهند که به دنبال آن بگردند.

----------


## pooyanm

*مجموعه ابزارهای جاوا (IDE و SDK) 

**CD 1:*NetBeans IDE 5.0NetBeans IDE 5.0 and Sun Java System Application Server Platform Edition 8.2NetBeans Mobility 5.0NetBeans Profiler 5.0Sun Java Studio Creator 2*CD 2:*
Java 2 Platform Standard Edition Runtime Environment 5.0Java Platform Enterprise Edition 5 SDKJDK 1.5.0.6 for WindowsMotorola SDK J2MENokia J2MESonyEricsson SDK J2MESun Java Studio Enterprie 8


http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?p=243728

----------


## samira_mehdi

کسی می دمنه چطوری می تونم نرم افزار j2ee 1.4 application server را تهیه کنم ، بجز شرکت سان

----------


## Mamdos

سلام

یک راه کلی برای بارگذاری محصولات سان وجود داره که البته همیشه جواب نمیده ولی من تقریبا هر ابزاری که می‌خواسته‌ام را از این طریق پیدا کرده‌ام.

خیلی ساده (و مسخره!): به صفحه‌ی بارگذاری محصول مورد نظر در تارگاه سان بروید و بدون اینکه بخواهید آن را بارگذاری کنید فقط اسم فایل مورد نظر را پیدا کنید (مثلا java_ee_sdk-5-windows.exe)
و بعد این نام را در یک موتور جستجو، جستجو کنید (مثال برای Java EE 5). تقریبا همیشه یک جایی پیدا می‌شود که آن فایل را میزبانی کرده و می‌توانید از آنجا بارگذاری کنید.

من همیشه همین کار را می‌کنم و مشکل خاصی هم پیش نیامده. فقط برخی اوقات که نسخه‌ی جدیدی عرضه می‌شود مدتی طول می‌کشد که یک Mirror برایش پیدا شود. اگر عجله دارید می‌توانید از یک p_r_o_x_y  استفاده کنید. همچنین shellهای مجانی در وب پیدا می‌شود که فضای ذخیره‌سازی رایگان در اختیارتان قرار می‌دهند (البته باید کمی دنبال یکی که فضای کافی بدهد بگردید) و می‌توانید اول روی آنها فایل مورد نظرتان را از سان بارگذاری کنید و بعد خودتان از آنها بارگذاری کنید.

همچنین می‌توانید در شبکه‌های به اشتراک‌گذاری مثل eMule دنبال فایل مورد نظرتان بگردید. البته معمولا از همان روش اول همه چیز پیدا می‌شود و کار به اینجاها نمی‌کشد.

کلا هیچ کاری در اینترنت نشد ندارد!

----------


## h_baqery

دانلود JRE5
http://rapidshare.com/files/3146238/...6-p-s.exe.html

----------


## h_baqery

یه لینک برای sdk بدید . من که هرچی می گردم پیدا نمی کنم.

----------


## pooyanm

می تونی نگارش 6 را به راحتی بگیری
http://download.java.net/jdk6/binaries/
یا حتی نگارش 7 را که البته هنوز به جز ورژن تفاوتی با 6 نداره:
http://download.java.net/jdk7/binaries/
این هم برای 5:
http://mirror.dcc.online.pt/Java/

----------

